# Hello!



## JamieC (Apr 15, 2007)

Silly me. I started posting without properly introducing myself.

My name is Jamie and I live in Florida with my Fiance and our 2 cats, 1 Cocker Spaniel and 1 Cockatiel. I found the forum from Leazie when we [a few of us] were looking for Cat Forums. I'm so glad I've found everyone!










First is Hannah [on the left]. She is a b/w manx of unknown age. We thought she was born in 99 but seems to be much older. The other is my Kimber. He's a DSH out of a DMH x Russian Blue. I rescued him at 2 weeks old because his Momma met an untimely end outside and my [almost] Grandfather could not care for all 4 kittens.








Here's everybody on the bed in Oct.









Kimber between 3 or 4 weeks old









Kimber around the same time









Kimber meeting Keegan [the Cocker]









Last but not least, Hannah smiling.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome 8)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Jamie! Many of us love both cats and dogs! My collies and cats were the best of friends. Isn't it nice to see a little kitten play with a dog's tail, and the dog keep on wagging it? The kitten hangs on for dear life while the tail goes up and down! They're so sweet.

I'm happy to say welcome! I hope you enjoy the forums.


----------



## JamieC (Apr 15, 2007)

Kimber and Keegan have a strange bond. Keegan was about 6 mos old at the time we rescued Kimber. I couldn't get him to nurse for me, but Keegan developed milk! They were so attatched. It dried up a few days later, but even to this day they are insanely close. A good hour of tag in the morning always makes my day!


----------



## Charlynn (Apr 12, 2007)

Aww, what a sweet story about Kimber and Keegan. You have a beautiful family!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Jamie, it's hard to believe, but something similar happened at our house:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=670&


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Welcome to the Cat Forum!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Jamie & crew...hope you'll like it here!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Little kitty Kimber is just so cute!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

!  Cute kitties you got there! :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice to have you here Jamie


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome! from my fur gang to yours


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

welcome to you.


----------

